# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  SWR Diamond รุ่น SX-200 , SX-400 , SX-600 , SX-1100 , SX-240C ของแท้

## Import

*SWR Diamond* รุ่น *SX-200* , *SX-400* , *SX-600* แต่ละรุ่นจะใช้งานแตกต่างกันตามแต่ละความถี่และการครอบคลุมย่านความถี่ต่างๆ รายละเอียดดูตามด้านล่างเลยนะครับ

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกกล่องจากโรงงานของ DIAMOND แท้ๆ (โปรดระวัง!! สินค้าปลอมเยอะนะครับ)


*SX200* 
 Dimensions : 155Wx63Hx103Dmm
 Weight : 540g
 Frequency range : 1.8 to 200MHz
 Power display range : 5W 20W 200W
 Accuracy at fullscale : 5W Range ±5%(F.S),20W Range ±7.5%(F.S),200W Range ±5%(F.S),(Add +15% of full scale at 160 to 200MHz)
 Minimum power at SWR measurement : 1W
 Insertion loss : Less than 0.15dB(1.8 to 3.5 MHz),Less than 0.2dB(150 to 200MHz) Measurement function : Forward RF power,Reflected RF power,SWR,PEP monitor
 Connector : M-J



*SX400* 
 Dimensions : 155Wx63Hx103Dmm
 Weight : 540g
 Frequency range : 140 to 525MHz
 Power display range : 5W 20W 200W
 Accuracy at full scale : 5W Range ±10%(F.S),20W Range ±5%(F.S),200W Range ±5%(F.S),(Add -10% of full scale at 220 to 420MHz,add +10% of full scale at 450 to 525MHz)
 Minimum power at SWR measurement : 4W
 Insertion loss : Less than 0.1dB(140 to 250MHz) Less than 0.2dB(400 to 470MHz)/less than 0.3dB(525MHz)
 Measurement function : Forward RF power,Reflected RF power,SWR,PEP monitor
 Connector : M-J



*SX600* 
 Dimensions:155Wx63Hx103Dmm
 Weight : 630g
 Frequency range : 1.8 to 525MHz/S1(1.8 to 160MHz),S2(140 to 525MHz)
 Power display range : 5W 20W 200W
 Accuracy at full scale : ±10%(F.S.)
 Minimum power at SWR measurement : S1(1W), S2(4W)
 Insertion loss : S1(less than 0.2dB),S2(less than 0.3dB)
 Measurement function : Forward RF power,Reflected RF power,SWR,PEP monitor
 Connector : M-J
 Display illumination:Meter illumination and LED function display require external DC13.8V power supply
 Sensor : 2 sensors(S1/S2)



*SX1100*
 Dimensions:155Wx63Hx103Dmm
 Weight:890g
 Frequency range:S1(1.8-160MHz)S2(430-450MHz/800-930MHz/1240-1300MHz)
 Power display range:5W/20W/200W
 Accuracy at full scale:±10% (F.S.)
 Minimum power at SWR measurement:S1(1W),S2(2W)
 Insertion loss:S1 (Less than 0.2dB),S2(Less than 0.15dB)
 Measurement function:Forward RF power,Reflected RF power,SWR,PFP monitor Connector:S1(M-J),S2(N-J)
 Display illumination:Meter illumination and LED function display require external DC13.8V power supply



*SX240C*
 Dimensions:170Wx115Hx150Dmm
 Weight:1350g
 Frequency range:S1 (1.8-54MHz) S2 (140-470MHz)
 Power display rating:30W/300W/3kW(HF band only)
 Accuracy of full scale:±10%(F.S.)
 Minimum power atSWR measurment:3W
 Measurment function:Forward RF power/Reflected RF power/ SWR,PEP monitor
 Connector:M-BR(S1, S2)
 Power supply:13.8V



*ราคา :* 
SX-200     3,290 บาท
          SX-400     3,490 บาท
          SX-600     6,500 บาท
          SX-1100   7,900 บาท  
          SX-240C   9,650 บาท



*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 100 บาท 

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ วิวิทย์ (พะเยา) EMS = EH747151515TH  วันที่ 05/07/54 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ สรพงษ์ (วารินชำราบ) EMS = EH747157478TH  วันที่ 09/07/54 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ พีระ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EI015267019TH  วันที่ 20/09/54 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ สาธิต (ทุ่งสง) EMS = EI015289399TH  วันที่ 29/09/54 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ เอกพล (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EI536305966TH  วันที่ 12/10/54 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (ศรีสะเกษ) EMS = EH244052639TH  วันที่ 21/11/54 (SX-200)
ส่งคุณ สมพร (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EI138389659TH  วันที่ 06/12/54 (SX-600)
ส่งคุณ ธีรชัย (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EI761256896TH  วันที่ 29/02/55 (SX-200)
ส่งคุณ ศิศิห์สิทชาน์ (คลองจั่น) EMS = EI742170971TH  วันที่ 08/03/55 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ อำนาจ (นนทบุรี) EMS = EI881453685TH  วันที่ 04/04/55 (SX-200)
ส่งคุณ วิรัตน์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EI015336814TH  วันที่ 14/05/55 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ จำนงค์ (บางคล้า) EMS = EI961152335TH วันที่ 13/06/55 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ เกียรติศักดิ์ (นายายอาม) EMS = EI960763217TH  วันที่ 05/07/55 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ศุภรัช (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EJ193415045TH  วันที่ 17/07/55 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ สมนึก (ท่าอากาศยานภูเก็ต) EMS = EJ400137203TH  วันที่ 23/08/55 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EJ193069275TH  วันที่ 29/08/55 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ธนประเสริฐ (ทับคล้อ) EMS = EJ193553585TH  วันที่ 11/09/55 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ เชาวลิต (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = EJ481195084TH  วันที่ 14/11/55 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ จิระพงศ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EJ400276678TH  วันที่ 08/01/56 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ อภิลักษณ์ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EJ486242926TH  วันที่ 12/02/56 (SX-200)
ส่งคุณ สามารถ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EJ485566188TH  วันที่ 22/03/56 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ มงคล (หนองแซง) EMS = EJ889452244TH  วันที่ 07/06/56 (SX-600)
ส่งคุณ อิทธิพล (ขุนหาญ) EMS = EJ889454421TH  วันที่ 10/06/56 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ อภิชาต (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EK637044978TH  วันที่ 13/11/56 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ พิเชษฐ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK637335851TH  วันที่ 16/12/56 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ บุญสร้าง (เดิมบางนางบวช) EMS = EK603738281TH  วันที่ 15/01/57 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ธนพิชญ์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK490147895TH  วันที่ 05/03/57 (SX-600)
ส่งคุณ วรวิช (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK489152195TH  วันที่ 12/03/57 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ทรานนท์ (บ้านดู่) EMS = EK490184990TH  วันที่ 31/03/57 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ทัพไทย (ศรีสงคราม) EMS = EK490072874TH  วันที่ 22/04/57 (SX-200)
ส่งคุณ พงษ์อมร (คลองจั่น) EMS = EK419793965TH  วันที่ 06/05/57 (SX-200)
ส่งบริษัท เยนเนอรัลอินสทรูเม้นท์ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EK489762801TH  วันที่ 08/05/57 (SX-600)
ส่งร้าน มงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EK963619452TH  วันที่ 21/05/57 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EL198127275TH  วันที่ 12/09/57 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ รัฐ (เดชอุดม) EMS = EL313773801TH  วันที่ 20/09/57 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EL551349584TH  วันที่ 15/10/57 (SX-200)
ส่งร้าน สาทิศน์ซาวด์ (ค่ายบางระจัน) EMS = EN815424025TH  วันที่ 23/03/58 (SX-600)
ส่งคุณ พรหมพิริยะ (กระบี่) EMS = EN459825281TH  วันที่ 29/05/58 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ กังวาน (สันทราย) EMS = EN506224305TH  วันที่ 07/09/58 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ธีระ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EP022181993TH  วันที่ 12/01/59 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040498460TH  วันที่ 01/06/59 (SX-400)
ส่ง พระดวงเด่น (ปากช่อง) EMS = EQ896573455TH  วันที่ 18/11/59 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ วิศรุต (ไม้หลา) EMS = EP912663315TH  วันที่ 01/12/59 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ คมสันต์ (ขุขันธ์) EMS = EP916937620TH  วันที่ 26/12/59 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ นุชชา (สตูล) EMS = ER350009399TH  วันที่ 03/05/60 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ศุภเชษฐ์ (มีนบุรี) EMS= ET889771129TH  วันที่ 15/11/60 (SX-600 จำนวน 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ สถาพร (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = EU517797300TH  วันที่ 16/02/61 (SX-400 พร้อมสายต่อ 2 เส้น)
ส่งคุณ รุ่งโรจน์ (กันตัง) EMS = EU517527280TH  วันที่ 26/03/61 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ประพจน์ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EU517403395TH  วันที่ 04/05/61 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ชาติชาย (ดุสิต) EMS = EU517281198TH  วันที่ 26/05/61 (SX-200)
ส่งคุณ ปิยพงศ์ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EV249283651TH  วันที่ 06/08/61 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ ประพันธ์ (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EV485078199TH  วันที่ 21/09/61 (SX-200)
ส่งคุณ กิตติพงษ์ (ลพบุรี) EMS = EV484954141TH  วันที่ 09/01/62 (SX-400)
ส่งคุณ จตุรงค์ (พระนครศรีอยุธยา) EMS = EV485576485TH  วันที่ 01/02/62 (SX-400) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ มงคล (หนองแซง) EMS = EJ889452244TH  วันที่ 07/06/56 (SX-600)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อิทธิพล (ขุนหาญ) EMS = EJ889454421TH  วันที่ 10/06/56 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชาต (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EK637044978TH  วันที่ 13/11/56 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิเชษฐ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK637335851TH  วันที่ 16/12/56 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บุญสร้าง (เดิมบางนางบวช) EMS = EK603738281TH  วันที่ 15/01/57 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนพิชญ์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK490147895TH  วันที่ 05/03/57 (SX-600)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วรวิช (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EK489152195TH  วันที่ 12/03/57 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทรานนท์ (บ้านดู่) EMS = EK490184990TH  วันที่ 31/03/57 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทัพไทย (ศรีสงคราม) EMS = EK490072874TH  วันที่ 22/04/57 (SX-200)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พงษ์อมร (คลองจั่น) EMS = EK419793965TH  วันที่ 06/05/57 (SX-200)

----------


## Import

ส่งบริษัท เยนเนอรัลอินสทรูเม้นท์ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EK489762801TH  วันที่ 08/05/57 (SX-600)

----------


## Import

ส่งร้าน มงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EK963619452TH  วันที่ 21/05/57 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EL198127275TH  วันที่ 12/09/57 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รัฐ (เดชอุดม) EMS = EL313773801TH  วันที่ 20/09/57 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EL551349584TH  วันที่ 15/10/57 (SX-200)

----------


## Import

ส่งร้าน สาทิศน์ซาวด์ (ค่ายบางระจัน) EMS = EN815424025TH  วันที่ 23/03/58 (SX-600)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรหมพิริยะ (กระบี่) EMS = EN459825281TH  วันที่ 29/05/58 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กังวาน (สันทราย) EMS = EN506224305TH  วันที่ 07/09/58 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EP022181993TH  วันที่ 12/01/59 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040498460TH  วันที่ 01/06/59 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

*สนใจโทรมาครับ 10:30 ถึง 21:00 นาฬิกา ถ้าไม่ได้รับสายขออภัยกรุณาโทรมาใหม่ หรือ ติดต่อทางข้อความส่วนตัวในเว็บหรือ Facebook จะสะดวกกว่าครับ* 
(ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการจัดส่ง)

----------


## Import

ส่ง พระดวงเด่น (ปากช่อง) EMS = EQ896573455TH  วันที่ 18/11/59 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิศรุต (ไม้หลา) EMS = EP912663315TH  วันที่ 01/12/59 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คมสันต์ (ขุขันธ์) EMS = EP916937620TH  วันที่ 26/12/59 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นุชชา (สตูล) EMS = ER350009399TH  วันที่ 03/05/60 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภเชษฐ์ (มีนบุรี) EMS= ET889771129TH  วันที่ 15/11/60 (SX-600 จำนวน 2 ตัว)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สถาพร (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = EU517797300TH  วันที่ 16/02/61 (SX-400 พร้อมสายต่อ 2 เส้น)

----------


## Wutin10

ดูดีมากๆ ครับ

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รุ่งโรจน์ (กันตัง) EMS = EU517527280TH  วันที่ 26/03/61 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประพจน์ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EU517403395TH  วันที่ 04/05/61 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชาติชาย (ดุสิต) EMS = EU517281198TH  วันที่ 26/05/61 (SX-200)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยพงศ์ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EV249283651TH  วันที่ 06/08/61 (SX-400)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประพันธ์ (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EV485078199TH  วันที่ 21/09/61 (SX-200)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จตุรงค์ (พระนครศรีอยุธยา) EMS = EV485576485TH  วันที่ 01/02/62 (SX-400)

----------

